# THX or Dolby 7.1 surround layout?



## GalaxyDrifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Question regarding the best way to setup the rear surround speakers in a 7.1 system.
I am getting conflicting information from two of the heavy hitter websites.

On the official THX website at 
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/

for a 7.1 surround setup THX recommends to place the surround back left and right speakers "together" on the back wall on the center line of the screen.

Then on the official Dolby website at 
http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

for a 7.1 surround setup Dolby recommends to place the surround back left and right speakers "apart" on the back wall at an angle of approximately 150 degrees to center line of the screen.

It seems like there could be a fair audio difference in the two positions.
Any thought on this?

Thanks for your help,
happy summer vacation to all.
Dave.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you look down further on the THX page it says:-

Dolby® TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio™ Set Up

dolby-truehd-dts-hd-speaker-setup-400x300

If you use Dolby® TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio™, your back surround speakers should be separated to produce a 60° angle from the main listening position. In addition, you should go to the “THX Set Up” Menu in your THX Certified AV Receiver/Pre-amp and set the ASA Surround Back Speaker setting to “Apart (greater than 48).”
I would set them apart and change the receiver setting as indicated.

Cheers,

Bill.


----------

